# The Most Amazing Thing.....



## vaalboy (25/3/14)

Happened in CPT to me today. I was in the smoking room after checking in, vaping up a storm on the reo when the waitress politely advised me that I could sit outside and vape. I really hate being forced to vape in smoking lounges so was pleasantly surprised even after I protested to the waitress that other patrons might complain.

Big kudos!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

would the same sentiment been given had you initially vaped outside the smoking lounge?

kudos to the waitress non the less


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/14)

Wow, nice. Vaping is getting known.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Happened in CPT to me today. I was in the smoking room after checking in, vaping up a storm on the reo when the waitress politely advised me that I could sit outside and vape. I really hate being forced to vape in smoking lounges so was pleasantly surprised even after I protested to the waitress that other patrons might complain.
> 
> Big kudos!!


Awesome! I vape outside the smoking rooms as a matter of course, but do not make a show of it and do it as discreetly as possible. No one has thus far made a comment or even looked strangely at me. Those smoking rooms are horrible places, beyond me how any sane person can go in there, but with your avatar anything is possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Happened in CPT to me today. I was in the smoking room after checking in, vaping up a storm on the reo when the waitress politely advised me that I could sit outside and vape. I really hate being forced to vape in smoking lounges so was pleasantly surprised even after I protested to the waitress that other patrons might complain.
> 
> Big kudos!!



Absolutely bloody marvellous! Best news ever!


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

That is good to hear


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolutely bloody marvellous! Best news ever!


And as long as I keep on going about his avatar he is going to stubbornly keep it. So, I will just shut up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> And as long as I keep on going about his avatar he is going to stubbornly keep it. So, I will just shut up!



OK let's ignore him and not like his posts till he changes it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> And as long as I keep on going about his avatar he is going to stubbornly keep it. So, I will just shut up!


What exactly is the deal with his avatar, been wondering for a while now


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> What exactly is the deal with his avatar, been wondering for a while now


I think it has to do with the name of his reo


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

@vaalboy you need to change your avatar... the natives are getting very restless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> ... Those smoking rooms are horrible places, beyond me how any sane person can go in there ...



So true! I couldn't when I used to smoke, never mind now.


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @vaalboy you need to change your avatar... the natives are getting very restless!



I noticed that so quickly changed it....... lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I noticed that so quickly changed it....... lol



Oh what a good boy! Yo @Matthee we can talk to him again now!


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh what a good boy! Yo @Matthee we can talk to him again now!


Yip, but he has now become a chameleon, changing his footprint ever so often.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yip, but he has now become a chameleon, changing his footprint ever so often.



Big time... he is trying to be a Ninja! We will fine him at the next (well first one for Durbs) Vape Meet!

And there needs to be a fines box at the meets with all funding going to the Rhino project!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

